# Duyuru > Gündem >  Gazi Ömer'in feryadı

## axuliuma

Bir telefon,bir kimlik ve ğThe final count downğ
TSK kimlikleri İngilizce mi? oluyor. Gazi ümer'in feryadını Oktay Yıldırım Yazdı.
10 Eylül 2006 Pazar 22:24 
Telefondaki heyecanlı ve sinirli ses, bu vatan için bedel ödeyen bir gaziye aitti. Gazi ümer"e. ğBenğ diyordu Gazi ümer ğ Madalyamı, beratımı, kısaca bana verdikleri her nişaneyi ve sıfatı iade etmek istiyorumğ. ğ Beni mahkemeye de verseler, hapse de atsalar önemli değil, yan gelip yatarak aldığım bu madalyayı iade etmek istiyorum, mademki ölmemek yan gelip yatmak oluyor, o halde bunu iade etmeliyimğ. 
üok kızgındı ümer, çok sinirliydi, çok kırgındı, telefonda her ne kadar sakinleştirmeye çalıştı isem de bu, içindeki kırıklığı onarmaya yetmeyecekti. ğBen yan gelip yatarken mi yedim koluma yedi tane mermiyiğ diyordu. Onunla Bostancı tren istasyonu civarındaki çay bahçelerinden birinde buluşup iki saat sohbet ettim. Telefonda konuşmaktan daha zor olsa da ikna etmeyi başardım. Ona vatanı anlattım. Sen vatansın dedim küsemezsin. Size de anlatayım. 
Vatan tanımlaması; Vatan, vatan dediğiniz şey aslında ne tellerle koruduğunuz huduttur, ne bağrını sabanla yarıp tohumladığınız toprak ve ne de göklerde dalgalandırdığınız bayraktır. Bunlardan hiç birisi değil ama bu değerler ve kavramlar için ölmeye hazır, bu değerlere adanmış yüreklerdir vatan. Kaç yürek varsa o kadardır vatan. 
Bir toprağı işgal ettiğinizde eğer o toprak için ölümü dahi göze almış yürek kalmamış ise işgal ettiğiniz toprak vatan olma vasfını yitirmiş demektir. 
Veya bir bayrağı yaktığınızda, alaşağı ettiğinizde, yerlerde süründürüp paçavra ettiğinizde karşınıza varlığını o bayrağa adamış yürekli insanlar çıkmıyorsa, o bayrak ta bayrak olma vasfını kaybetmiş demektir. 
İşgal edildiğinde eğer, karşı duracak bir tek adam kalmamışsa hududunuzda, asker olduğu için değil hududun sahibi, hududun koruduğu milli namus ve şerefin sahibi olduğu için karşı duracak bir tek adam. Kalmamışsa eğer o hudut, hudut olma vasfını yitirmiş demektir ve eğer siz bunlara adanmış yürekleri kaybetmişseniz, vatansız kalmışınız demektir. Milli namus ve şerefiniz umumi kullanıma açık demektir, siz bu vatan yürekli yiğitlerin ruhen veya bedenen kaybını önemsemiyorsanız milli namus ve şerefinizi de önemsemiyorsunuz demektir, ya da böyle bir şeyin varlığını unutmuşsunuz demektir. 
Vatan niye Gazi ümer"in yüreğidir anladınız mı? Gazi ümer niye vatandır? Niye onun inancını kaybetmemesi için, kırık kalbini onarmak için çaba harcamalıyız anladınız mı? ümerler, Mehmetler yani vatan namzetleri küserse eğer, bayrak için, hudut için, bir karış toprak için ölmeyi dahi göze almaktan vazgeçerse eğer, vatansız kalmışız demektir kıymetli okuyucu. Bir şehit anasının ğartık vatan sağ olsun demeyeceğimğ demesine bu açıdan bakın, vahameti göreceksiniz. Onun için adanan bu yürekleri her kaybettiğinizde, vatanı, milli namus ve şerefi kaybediyorsunuz; bayraksız, hudutsuz köksüz ve geleceksiz kalıyorsunuz, umumileşiyorsunuz yada moda tabiriyle küreselleşiyorsunuz demektir. 
Bir kimlik; 
Türk Kara Kuvvetlerinin bröve değişikliği ile ilgili oluşan gündemi hepiniz hatırlarsınız. Daha sade ve modern olsun diye Atatürk"ün resmi ve Büyük Hun imparatorluğu bayrağı üzerinde bulunan ejderha resmi çıkarılmıştı. Daha sonra oluşan tepkiden dolayı eski bröve kullanılmaya devam edilmişti. Geçenlerde bir arkadaşımın değişen kimliğini gördüm ve ne hissedeceğimi bilemedim. Son derece teknolojik bir kimlik kartı üretilmişti, kişi ile ilgili sağlık bilgilerinden banka hesaplarına kadar tüm her şey bir kart üzerinde toplanmış, ortaya gayet şık bir kart çıkmıştı. 
Fakat biraz daha dikkatli bakınca kart üzerindeki esas değişikliği fark ettim. 
İngilizce. 
Kartta yazan tüm bilgilerin altına İngilizceleri de yazılmıştı. Biraz daha dikkatli bakınca kart üzerindeki ğhologramğ olarak bilinen yanılsama görüntüleri arasında ğTAFğ ve ğTürkish Armed Forcesğ yazısını gördüm. Canım acıdı. 
Kartı biraz oynatınca yazının ğTSKğ ve ğTürk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğne dönüştüğünü gördüm. Kızdım. 
ğ Bu neyin nesidir? 
ğ Neden benim ordumun kimlik kartları üzerinde İngilizce yazılar yazar? 
ğ Türk ordusu bundan sonra hep uluslar arası görev kuvveti olarak mı görev yapacak? 
ğ Bu görevler sırasında oluşabilecek muhtemel yanlışlıklar önlensin diye mi böyle bir uygulama yapılmıştır? Mesela; kafalarımıza yeniden çuval geçirilme ihtimalinin önüne böyle mi geçilecek? Coni tam çuvalı geçirirken arkadaşı ona; 
ğ-Hey johny don"t, look at this! He is a Turkish Captain.ğ mi diyecek? 

ğ İngiliz ordusunda veya Amerikan ordusunda kullanılan kimlik kartlarının altında Türkçe veya başka bir dilde karşılıkları yazıyor mu? 
ğ Bröve değişmedi diye ille bir şeyler değişecek mi? 
ğ Atatürk"ü anlatırken de ondan, ğGrandturkğ diye mi bahsedeceğiz? 
Madem değişeceğiz; 
ğ Kadro silahları neden değişmiyor, yerlerine yarı ağırlığında iki katı mermi kapasiteli silahlar Türk silah fabrikalarına neden sipariş edilmiyor? 
ğ Neden çadırlar, pançolar, gizleme ağları, değişmiyor? 
ğ Neden hala üzerinde US yazılı B paketleri birlik depolarında saklanıyor da kayıtları silinmiyor? 
ğ Neden hala bilgisayarlarımızda kullanılan bir milli yazılımımız yok ve buna para harcanması gerekirken, hala Microsoft"un yazılımını kullanırken, gidip bir dünya para harcanarak İngilizce kimlik kartı yapmak derdine düşeriz? Neden? Neden? Neden? 
ğ Biz Türk Ordusu muyuz, yoksa Türkish Armed Forces miyiz? 
ğ Biz Türk müyüz, Türkish miyiz? 
Bize neler oluyor? 
Bundan birkaç yıl önce Amerika Georgia"daki Fort Benning üssünde bulunan, dünyanın en büyük Piyade okulunun astsubay akademisine kurs için giden ve binlerce öğrenci içinde okulu dereceyle bitirip yurda dönen bir arkadaşım, bana orada başından geçen bir olayı anlatmıştı, bir anda aklıma geldi. Anlatayım; 
ğOlay akşam dinlenme salonu olarak kullanılan bir yerde geçiyor. Arkadaşım olan Türk orada çeşitli devletlerden diğer meslektaşları ile otururken yanlarına bir İngiliz yüzbaşısı gelir. Gelir gelmesine ama adamın durumunda bir gariplik vardır. Kafasındaki berenin üzerinde kocaman bir gül goncası bulunmaktadır. Tüm komikliğine, elbise ile uyumsuzluğuna rağmen orada bir gül goncası bulunmaktadır ve doğal olarak bu durum orada bulunan herkesin dikkatini çekmiştir. Bir müddet herkes ne olduğu konusunda yorumlar yapar ve sonunda arkadaşım olan Türk astsubayı zor soruyu sorar (tabii İngilizce olarak); 
ğAffedersiniz yüzbaşım, o kafanızdaki gül goncası üniformanızın bir parçası mı? Ne anlama geliyor? 
Yüzbaşı büyük bir gururla yerinden kalkar ve palaskasının rengini kastetmek için parmağıyla palaskasını göstererek; 
ğ Benim alayım Waterloo savaşında Fransız ordusunu yenen alaydır ve biz o günden beri o zaferin bir nişanesi olarak bu gülü başımızın üstünde taşırız. 
Arkadaşım kendini tutamayarak güler. Gururlu İngiliz, şaşkınlık içinde neden güldüğünü sorar ve tokat gibi bir Türk cevabı ile karşılaşır; 
ğİyi ki bizim ordumuzda böyle bir gelenek yok. 
ğNeden? Der İngiliz Yüzbaşı. 
ğüünkü eğer bizim böyle bir adetimiz olsa idi biz kafamıza kocaman bir ağaç dikmek zorunda kalırdık, zira bizim binlerce yıllık tarihimizin neredeyse tamamı zaferlerle doludur. ğ 
Hiç beklemediği bu akıl dolu ve tokat gibi cevap karşısında şaşıran İngiliz, belki de sırf insanlar sorsun ve propagandası yapılsın, unutturulmasın mantığıyla, zevkle taşıyıp büyük bir şevkle cevap verdiği o gülü ilk defa taşıdığına pişman olmuştu. 

Heyhat gel gör ki bu gün bu olayı bana hatırlatan şey, daha kafamızdaki çuvalın intikamını alamamışken İngiliz"in o çok güldüğüm gonca gülünün beresinden çıkarak bizim kimliğimize lisan olarak takılmış olmasıdır. 
SAT personelinin kafasındaki amerikan şapkasını görmedik, Fort Benning üssündeki piyade okulununğ I"m infantry. Follow meğ olan sloganının bizim piyade okulunda çıkarılan piyade dergisinin de sloganı olduğuna yutkunduk diyelim, ya bunu nasıl görmeyeceğiz? Buna nasıl yutkunacağız? 
Telefondaki Gazi ümer"i bu denli kıran, kimliğimi İngilizce ile süsleyen, şehit babasına 11 ay, Ali Kaya ve üzcan İldeniz"e 39 yıl ceza veren, Muzaffer Tekin"i gazetecilere linç ettiren ve o çuvalı kafamızdan çıkarıp sahibinin kafasına takamayan zihniyetin bizi getirdiği nokta, geriye sayımın sonu mudur? Yada ğthe final countdownğ mu demeliydim? 

ğVARLIĞIM TüRK VARLIĞINA ARMAĞAN OLSUNğ 
OKTAY YILDIRIM

----------

